# 5 inches of Rain



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This is what happens when some idiots decided to hunt a field after 5 plus inches of rain in a week. Left some serious ruts and ****** off a farmer that in no tilling. This is why farmers post land and shut down hunting to everyone. These ruts will cause years of damage.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Glad you posted this. It should be a sticky at the top of the page.

This is exactly why land gets posted and closed down for hunting.

Always ask the land owner to see if you can drive on land. Even if it isn't posted try to track down the land owner and ask. Because just like BL stated... this will cause land to be posted or shut down.

Hunters need to use their heads. :beer:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

same old thing different year


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Where was this at? Looks Like tractor tracks. Did he have to pull someone out?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Where was this at? Looks Like tractor tracks. Did he have to pull someone out?


North Dakota. The person that got stuck borrowed someone's tractor after getting a second pickup stuck.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

These were hunters this fall? What a mess. I bet he posts from now on.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KEN W said:


> These were hunters this fall? What a mess. I bet he posts from now on.


From last Sunday, and yes it will be posted for family use only now.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Wow... just flat out too LAZY to hump their stuff in the field. :x


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Glad you posted this. It should be a sticky at the top of the page.


 I agree, done. There is one other possibility. Around Jamestown there are a bunch of murders with jacked up trucks. I have nothing against jacked up trucks, but a few of them are both druggies and idiots. They are often tearing up Pipestem public land.


----------



## marcel9 (Jan 31, 2018)

:rock: Hunters need to use heads & on rain nnnno gain. :sniper:


----------

